# Insane Momma Nest Builder



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I should try to get pictures of this but I keep putting it off and wanted to share an interesting observation about one of my does. Biscuit is a first time mom and she's OCD with her nest. Her sister Sophia is an amazing mother but Biscuit is turning out to be a psycho and I will NEVER breed her again. Her babies are developing wonderfully however but she's really concerned me too much to do this again with her.

I have her in a 30 gallon tank all by herself and her litter of 6. She had 14 babies to begin with but I culled all the bucks at day 1 (this may have been what set her off...can mice count?)...at any rate I have 3 inches of Aspen bedding covering the floor of the tank. She pushes the wood chips (all of them) from the entire tank on top of her babies...literally buries them in wood shavings. She never stops even when there are no chips left to move she continues to pick and choose certain chips to move and then pushes them with her front paws in some kind of repetitious spasm that looks like she's weaving an intricate blanket.

I hate to dig through the nest but I've had to check on them every few days to make sure they aren't suffocating under bedding or getting lost or separated since they are at the bottom of nonsense. She HATES it when I mess it up! She's not a biter or anything but she is extremely aggressive towards me. I take her out of the tank so she can't see me do it but she knows it's me from my scent I think. Now when I try to even replenish her food dish she runs at me with her front paws and pounces on me in an attempt to push me away...can you say CRAZY?!

The babies are all fat little bubs and growing nicely so no worries there but I haven't been able to spend the usual time with them that I normally do to help tame them because of her behavior.

Oh well, just thought I'd share :lol:


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a female that will bite me but shes a wonderfull carer all the pups are really healthy.She pushes bedding in front of the house door and blocks it, the babies sleep in there she goes in with them. Maybe the size of the tank for her and her litter is too big, and shes trying to protect them.It sounds as though she is feeding them ok maybe she needs a nest or house to keep them safe. Her only way to protect them from your hand is to cover them, I reckon she knows that some are missing and she is trying to protect the rest.


----------

